# Tool box resurrection



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I finally got around to fixing the much older sexauer hip style toolbox I had. As I said before rodents had lived in it for possibly decades somewhere before I found it in the metal dumpster.


It seems much older, probably 30's. Definitely at least a little older. The kennedy tag doesn't have a model/style number and the rivets for the non matching latches are copper. The handle is a replacement which looks to have been made from squished 1-1/4" K copper pipe. The ends have angle Iron skids riveted on with steel rivets. Definitely done by a machine.


I cut open the bottom and slid in a sheet metal box I made in our shop then folded back over the angle on the ends and threw some pop rivets in the sides. I also clear coated the whole thing which really made the lettering pop. I initially wanted to repaint the outside olive drab and may still do so but it looks good for now. I did not take a picture of the outside after clear coating.


I doubt I will use it for work but will definitely use this at home.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

More pictures.


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

My dad and I started buying from Sexauer back in 1980 while running a
Drain cleaning and Repair shop in SO. CA. :biggrin:

Nice repair to that tool box ! :smile:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That kind of quality is not made anymore. I love the old vintage tools, machines, cars, etc.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Got another toolbox at the dump last weekend. My recent purchase of the solder made me decide to paint it WB colors and use it for a solder box since my carlin transformer kit box was not wanting to close. The wb solder is pretty good btw. Feels stiff like 95/5 but melts just as easily as the silvabrite 100.



Unfortunately some of the old paint still on it came off when I peeled the masking tape. That was a real bummer since I even bothered to remove the hardware for when I painted and then pop riveted it back on. I was going to make a new tray but I think it is fine.



I coated the bottom and the inside of the bottom with abs glue so it won't rust out even if my flux spills or it is set in liquid. It will also keep water out if I put it in a puddle.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> My dad and I started buying from Sexauer back in 1980 while running a
> Drain cleaning and Repair shop in SO. CA. :biggrin:
> 
> Nice repair to that tool box ! 😄


Since this post I've gotten 3 more Sexauer boxes in great condition and even a Wolverine Brass one! I actually use those four for work along with a fifth plain kennedy from the 50's. I love those cantilever toolboxes. I've got almost a dozen now.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

That’s awesome!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

TuruCarlz said:


> It is a very nice job











READ BEFORE POSTING: Welcome To PlumbingZone.com


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. We want to take a moment to welcome you to the community! We truly do look forward to getting to know you and interacting with you in the forums. :) Please take a moment...




www.plumbingzone.com













PlumbingZone.com Is For Plumbing Professionals Only


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. In our community the term "Plumbing Professional" refers to the following persons: Master Plumber, Plumbing Contractor, Journeyman Plumber, Pipe Fitter, Apprentice...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## BRPguy21 (Jan 15, 2021)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s my old Kennedy roll away


----------

